# Keeping baby's hands warm at night?



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

So this may be one of those common sense things that I'm totally missing but how do you keep your baby's hands warm at night? Background: We live in the Northeast, it's starting to get cold, we keep the house around 60 at night, My 9 wk old sleeps in a baby bunk that is attached to our bed and is the same height as the mattress for the beginning of the night but usually ends up in the bed with me by the end of the night. I dress him in a cotton sleeper and a fleece sleep sack which seems to keep him pretty toasty. The problem is that his hands are like ice when I nurse him. This doesn't happen when he sleeps next to me. I don't want to cover his hands at night because I'm hoping he will eventually self-soothe with his thumb or fingers which he finds occasionally in the middle of the night. Is this something I should even be worried about? I feel stupid even asking this.


----------



## leaves (Oct 16, 2009)

what about mittens made for infants who scratch their faces? sometimes i put those on my son to keep his hands warm.


----------



## luv2mama (Aug 8, 2003)

I wouldn't exactly worry about it. If your baby seems warm and comfortable enough overall, I would just let it go. It may be that your baby could use warmer pjs. You could give it a try for a few nights and see if he wakes up less or seems to be cozier. Don't feel stupid asking. I wasn't born knowing, and this is one of the things we would all grow up familliar with if our society was different.


----------



## AndtheStars (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks! I think that tonight I'll try the sleep sack with sleeves and see if that helps. He doesn't seem to be bothered by it so I guess I shouldn't be either.


----------

